# Gun Store Owner Kills Burglar



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This just makes my day.

N. Houston gun store owner shoots, kills alleged burglar

N. Houston gun store owner shoots, kills alleged burglar


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Just when a fella is feeling down, something like this happens and lifts your spirits. Good shootin' Tex!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There still be some good in the world!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I only see one problem here, one ba$tard (probably in a literal sense) got away.
Extermination AKA liquidation is the best and cheapest way to deal with the vermin population, no courts, no jail, just $300 for the incinerator.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea. One got away but last I heard this morning was they were running his bastard butt down. These guys where not exactly shining examples of our public school system. ( The term "Dumb as a sack of rocks comes to mind" ) LOL


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

None of the Class III weapons were bloodstained or scratched were they?! That would be tragic. I hope that the mess isn't too hard to clean up.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope the owner doesn't face legal action from an over zealous DA or the thief's family.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You can't use lethal force to defend property in most states. As soon as the burglar touched a weapon however, all bets are off.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just heard a report saying no charges will be filed. Not sure if these guys where armed or not but I am willing to bet they were.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

You have to be a special kind of stupid to rob a gun store, no matter what time it is.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The gun shop store I frequented in ILLannoyed only allowed a specific number 
of people in at a time, and each clerk carried open while at work. I heard they
had a real good working relationship with the PDs in the area.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

YAY! It's one less punk to worry about!


----------

